# Border Union



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Is anybody going to Border Union Champ show in June??


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Yes I love this show I sometimes take the Caravan and party all weekend. Great disco at night Woo HOO


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

there is a disco :lol:

i have been to the show for years with my mum and dad and now that we ahve our own dog that i would like to show i am trying to convince my other half that it is fun lol he loves having the dog, but much prefers the pet side of it lol


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm going to border union. Love this show - especially on a nice day.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

1 champ show ive never been too.might go if the judge is right lol


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I have never done Border Union as we don't have CC's, so it would be a long way to go for us for an expensive open show for us.

Hope you all enjoy the Disco.

take care

Sarah


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> there is a disco :lol:
> 
> i have been to the show for years with my mum and dad and now that we ahve our own dog that i would like to show i am trying to convince my other half that it is fun lol he loves having the dog, but much prefers the pet side of it lol


Yeah tell him he is going and you are first at the bar LOL


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

what day will u be there clueless? we are the sunday!! i am looking forward to it, starting ring craft properly nxt week, he was moving nicely in the hallway for me the day tho


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

what day will u be there kimpossible??


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> what day will u be there clueless? we are the sunday!! i am looking forward to it, starting ring craft properly nxt week, he was moving nicely in the hallway for me the day tho


I will be there Toyday and usually stay over. Took the caravan last time LOL never again 4Berth with at least 10 bodies in it and god knows how many dogs. People must have thought we were squatters lol


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

is anybody else going to this show??

i have just sent away my entry, so i best start getting some practice in lol


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

What day will you be there?


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sunday, for Utility!!

wot bout u??


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> Sunday, for Utility!!
> 
> wot bout u??


I will be there the Sunday. Will try and arrange to say Hello to you


----------



## RRgirl (Apr 6, 2009)

i'll be there on the saturday, this was the first champ show i ever done last year, my boy was 6 months and 2 weeks and he got 2nd out of 6 puppies, i was so chuffed and proud of him! have entered this year, and looking forward to it. does anyone know if you can camp in a tent if you dont have a caravan? was considering staying all weekend.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

There is a camp/caravan site on the showground, check ur schedule u book in that.
Its a great show, seems more relaxed and friendlier that some of the others I have attended, if I go it will b dogless .
Lovely venue just crap roads to get there.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

RRgirl said:


> i'll be there on the saturday, this was the first champ show i ever done last year, my boy was 6 months and 2 weeks and he got 2nd out of 6 puppies, i was so chuffed and proud of him! have entered this year, and looking forward to it. does anyone know if you can camp in a tent if you dont have a caravan? was considering staying all weekend.


Yes you can take a Tent no probs Just have to book it in
ps And Well Done


----------



## RRgirl (Apr 6, 2009)

clueless said:


> Yes you can take a Tent no probs Just have to book it in
> ps And Well Done


thanks! can i book it in on the day or do i have to pre book? ive already sent away entry form, and i would only camp if the weather was nice! so wouldnt decide until a few days before it.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

RRgirl said:


> thanks! can i book it in on the day or do i have to pre book? ive already sent away entry form, and i would only camp if the weather was nice! so wouldnt decide until a few days before it.


You really have to prebook so they know how manhy are going to be onsite. Phone the Show Secretary and you should be able to book
ps Infact If I remeber is there not a number in the schedule re booking


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

well we were there today, It was Kai's first show, he is 8 months old now and has been at ringcraft 6 times lol and he got 2nd in his class, he was really well behaved, stood really well and moved lovely, so i couldn't hav asked for any more. weather was lovely, was very hot though i got sunburnt!!! so thats me qualified for crufts now!!! so very pleased with my boy today!! think he is a tired boy he is lyin up on the couch with me the now!!!

Were you there the day clueless???


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations. . glad you had such a lovely day. well done kai


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> well we were there today, It was Kai's first show, he is 8 months old now and has been at ringcraft 6 times lol and he got 2nd in his class, he was really well behaved, stood really well and moved lovely, so i couldn't hav asked for any more. weather was lovely, was very hot though i got sunburnt!!! so thats me qualified for crufts now!!! so very pleased with my boy today!! think he is a tired boy he is lyin up on the couch with me the now!!!
> 
> Were you there the day clueless???


Yes I was there. Travelled later as Schnauzers in ring before us. I got a suntan as well Yeah, it was rather hot in the rings though. I got a 2nd with a Puppy bitch and 1st and Best Puppy Dog with my 8month old boy.
WELL DONE FOR QUALIFYING, WILL SEE YA AT CRUFTS yEAH


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Congratulations Gil............................


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks guys yeh i will defo be at crufts, starting to save my pennies so we can make a weekwend of it lol

well done clueless that was really good!!!


----------

